# Wanted: discount code for Sandman Inn



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Apparently there is a group within Bimmerfest that organized a discount at the Sandman Inn, but specified that only folks who explicitly provide the code can book within the set of rooms blocked off at the discount rates.

Can whoever organized this let me know if additional bimmerfest attendees (such as myself) can get in on the deal, or if those of you who set this up want to keep it in the hood ;-)

I already have a room at the Ramada, but the Sandman Inn has a two-room unit I'd prefer to book.

Thanks!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Check with DanB :dunno:


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

David Keogh said:


> *Apparently there is a group within Bimmerfest that organized a discount at the Sandman Inn, but specified that only folks who explicitly provide the code can book within the set of rooms blocked off at the discount rates.
> 
> Can whoever organized this let me know if additional bimmerfest attendees (such as myself) can get in on the deal, or if those of you who set this up want to keep it in the hood ;-)
> 
> ...


David, I have a two room booked there, it has 3 queen beds and I believe it's $147.
Aren't you coming down with doug and meeting up with me and others in the Bay Area?
You can have this room, I prefer to stay at Ramada, I stayed there last year and it was quite cozy, not to mention having the IHOP right accross the street.
If you want this room, let me know.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the offer. I have a 2 queen room at the Ramada already but the Sandman has an available 2-room 2-queen room for $154 without the bimmerfest discount, or $120 with the discount.

Interesting that it's more expensive than your 3-room suite, which is way more space than I need.

If I can't get the 2-room 2-queen room with the discount, I'll probably just keep the Ramada room.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

There is no code word that I am aware of, I just told them that it is the Bimmerfest group booking.

I got a rate of $90 per night, for Fri and Sat nights.

However, my wife is think of bailing out, so I might cancel my reservation and stay at LA with a cousin.

If anybody wants my room reservation, email me. I will get a definite go/no-go from my wife by Friday March 28.


----------

